# American Tackle Matrix (Black Pearl)



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

AT Matrix amp842, AT Tidal Wave guides, Matagi gloss black split seat, and custom turned acrylic grips by yours truly. Black Pearl.

































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really beautiful work!
Do people really fish with those? I wouldn't want to scratch it or get it dirty.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Really beautiful work!
> Do people really fish with those? I wouldn't want to scratch it or get it dirty.


Thank you! Heck yes! Definitely not something you want to throw around in the back of a pickup! Lol... Think of it as a high end gun that you cherish but love to use and show off! .. Again thank you for the kind words.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That is the coolest rod I have ever seen


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm digging that blank. love the crosshatch thats visible in the clearcoat.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Super sweet build Chris.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

BATWING said:


> That is the coolest rod I have ever seen


Thank you!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

JuiceGoose said:


> I'm digging that blank. love the crosshatch thats visible in the clearcoat.


They are SWEET!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Super sweet build Chris.


Thanks DP!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sweet build, Chris! Love dem grips!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Very NICE, the thread pattern goes with grips perfectly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Everyone you do gets better. I see no end in sight. Sweeeet build for sure.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Everyone you do gets better. I see no end in sight. Sweeeet build for sure.


Thanks brother, appreciate it!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

That's purddy!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very clean! Nicely done...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

That's guys, much appreciated !


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Just saw this Chris,all I can say is WOW!!!! Very nice,I want one!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

txteltech said:


> Just saw this Chris,all I can say is WOW!!!! Very nice,I want one!!!!!


Thanks brother! You know where I'm at!


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Amazing.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

One beautiful rod WOW!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, very much appreciated!


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

*Interested in buying one*

Would you be willing to make one like that and sell it to me?


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Man Chris, I must be slipping! Nice rod. Great match of the acrylic to the seat and wraps. I likey!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

molddaddy said:


> Would you be willing to make one like that and sell it to me?


I'd be glad to! Shoot me a pm


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Man Chris, I must be slipping! Nice rod. Great match of the acrylic to the seat and wraps. I likey!


Thanks bro!


----------

